# Análise dos mirrors disponiveis para os utilizadores PT

## gotcha

Bem, aqui fica uma analise dos mirrors disponiveis para o gentoo..

Visto o desaparecimento dos mirrors da uevora e da uc, a solucao parece mesmo residir em servers internacionais ou em hubs do direct connect's ou o raio :>

A analise basea-se no traceroute e no numero de servers (nós) que os pacotes têm de passar até chegar ao nosso computador. Obviamente a rede onde estamos influencia este número. Estes testes foram feitos a partir da rede da netcabo (aqueles que têm limites internacionais de tráfego [hey, tou na univ ;P])

Antes de mais, directamente da man page:

traceroute - print the route packets take to network host

DESCRIPTION

       The Internet is a large and complex aggregation of network

       hardware, connected together by  gateways.   Tracking  the

       route one's packets follow (or finding the miscreant gate-

       way that's discarding  your  packets)  can  be  difficult.

       Traceroute  utilizes  the IP protocol `time to live' field

       and attempts to elicit an ICMP TIME_EXCEEDED response from

       each gateway along the path to some host.

Então aqui fica, começando pelo mirror portugues..

traceroute to darkstar.ist.utl.pt (193.136.198.175), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets

 1  10.20.31.254 (10.20.31.254)  56.426 ms  55.377 ms  19.877 ms

 2  atm-0-1-0-18.cr01pc03.netcabo.net (212.113.160.121)  31.354 ms  38.008 ms  21.160 ms

 3  ge-4-2.cr01pc01.netcabo.net (212.113.161.86)  29.646 ms  133.204 ms  58.915 ms

 4  ge-1-1.br01pc05.netcabo.net (212.113.161.210)  22.827 ms  48.305 ms  105.202 ms

 5  213.13.138.253 (213.13.138.253)  19.083 ms  71.826 ms  16.537 ms

 6  213.13.135.90 (213.13.135.90)  20.955 ms  48.451 ms  40.019 ms

 7  213.13.135.130 (213.13.135.130)  49.862 ms  50.673 ms  100.993 ms

 8  rccn.telepac.net (194.65.12.158)  38.991 ms  25.085 ms  70.494 ms

 9  gigapix.rccn.net (193.136.250.10)  71.210 ms  33.247 ms *

10  router7.fe0-0.2.lisboa.fccn.pt (193.137.0.19)  52.220 ms  91.151 ms *

11  router2.atm3-0.3.lisboa.fccn.pt (193.136.1.134)  33.049 ms  33.565 ms *

12  * utl.lisboa.fccn.pt (193.136.1.90)  800.871 ms  99.224 ms

13  193.136.134.45 (193.136.134.45)  548.282 ms  625.226 ms  360.147 ms

14  * * *

15  193.136.135.248 (193.136.135.248)  160.731 ms  263.289 ms *

16  * * *

17  * * *

18  *

O mirror portugues eh bom para quem tiver na rede local do IST de resto sucks bigtime!

traceroute to mirrors.serveftp.org (80.132.109.228), 30 hops max, 38 byte pack     ets

 1  10.20.31.254 (10.20.31.254)  68.398 ms  57.840 ms  17.060 ms

 2  atm-0-1-0-18.cr01pc03.netcabo.net (212.113.160.121)  23.233 ms  53.332 ms  74.445 ms

 3  ge-4-2.cr01pc01.netcabo.net (212.113.161.86)  39.322 ms  56.283 ms  18.494 ms

 4  ge-1-1.br01pc04.netcabo.net (212.113.161.222)  63.235 ms  73.153 ms  25.565 ms

 5  lisbon1-br1-pos60.cprm.net (195.8.10.193)  15.770 ms  24.427 ms  29.482 ms

 6  lisbon1-cr1-g20.cprm.net (195.8.0.103)  80.106 ms  19.882 ms  86.152 ms

 7  paris1-cr1-p10.cprm.net (195.8.0.194)  44.009 ms  46.163 ms  51.384 ms

 8  deutsche-telekom.sfinx.tm.fr (194.68.129.182)  48.712 ms  57.396 ms  49.577 ms

 9  paris-sa1.par.fr.net.dtag.de (62.154.5.93)  45.135 ms *  47.810 ms

10  n-eb1.n.de.net.dtag.de (62.154.52.70)  175.408 ms  72.512 ms  82.141 ms

11  217.237.153.65 (217.237.153.65)  73.915 ms *  97.413 ms

12  * * *

13  * * *

14  * * *

15  * * *

16  * * *

17  * *

(fuck! lots of hops..)

traceroute to ftp.tu-clausthal.de (139.174.2.36), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets

 1  10.20.31.254 (10.20.31.254)  26.408 ms  83.319 ms  13.997 ms

 2  atm-0-1-0-18.cr01pc03.netcabo.net (212.113.160.121)  18.723 ms  28.368 ms  21.362 ms

 3  ge-4-2.cr01pc01.netcabo.net (212.113.161.86)  18.803 ms  43.409 ms  33.370 ms

 4  ge-1-1.br01pc05.netcabo.net (212.113.161.210)  21.395 ms  72.006 ms  39.116 ms

 5  lisbon2-br1-pos30.cprm.net (195.8.10.197)  31.644 ms  53.991 ms  34.874 ms

 6  * * london1-cr1-p10.cprm.net (195.8.0.162)  51.300 ms

 7  213.206.159.169 (213.206.159.169)  52.769 ms  52.579 ms  86.651 ms

 8  sl-bb20-lon-9-0.sprintlink.net (213.206.128.97)  87.282 ms  89.191 ms  56.608 ms

 9  sl-bb21-cop-14-0.sprintlink.net (213.206.129.38)  111.751 ms  86.256 ms  139.778 ms

10  sl-bb21-sto-14-0.sprintlink.net (213.206.129.34)  102.585 ms  95.310 ms  107.352 ms

11  sl-gw10-sto-15-0.sprintlink.net (80.77.96.42)  127.178 ms  894.198 ms  1513.913 ms

12  213.206.131.34 (213.206.131.34)  1314.978 ms  1208.503 ms  1199.369 ms

13  * * s-bb1-pos1-2-0.telia.net (213.248.66.1)  1509.489 ms

14  hbg-bb1-pos0-2-0.telia.net (213.248.64.78)  674.109 ms  444.258 ms  455.357 ms

15  hbg-b1-pos4-0.telia.net (213.248.68.2)  170.488 ms  111.185 ms  134.672 ms

16  dante-01616-hbg-b1.c.telia.net (213.248.103.98)  116.882 ms *  207.868 ms

17  cr-hannover1.g-win.dfn.de (188.1.18.178)  100.146 ms  176.689 ms  105.031 ms

18  ar-goettingen1.g-win.dfn.de (188.1.88.78)  103.140 ms  135.173 ms  114.336 ms

19  * ar-goettingen2.g-win.dfn.de (188.1.89.130)  144.274 ms  130.047 ms

20  * 7200vxr.rz.tu-clausthal.de (139.174.251.12)  142.661 ms  107.958 ms

21  r-vlan-tuc.rz.tu-clausthal.de (139.174.253.254)  106.697 ms  100.716 ms  156.408 ms

22  ftp.tu-clausthal.de (139.174.2.36)  133.148 ms  129.411 ms  132.193 ms

hummm, nao eh mau e tem uma boa largura por acaso mas read on..

traceroute to trumpetti.atm.tut.fi (130.230.54.100), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets

 1  10.20.31.254 (10.20.31.254)  20.248 ms  42.669 ms  10.752 ms

 2  atm-0-1-0-18.cr01pc03.netcabo.net (212.113.160.121)  17.898 ms  26.290 ms  70.137 ms

 3  ge-4-2.cr01pc01.netcabo.net (212.113.161.86)  28.288 ms  27.104 ms  204.385 ms

 4  ge-1-1.br01pc05.netcabo.net (212.113.161.210)  67.249 ms  21.219 ms  20.411 ms

 5  lisbon2-br1-pos30.cprm.net (195.8.10.197)  25.275 ms  19.949 ms  17.196 ms

 6  london1-cr1-p10.cprm.net (195.8.0.162)  52.259 ms  59.871 ms  89.437 ms

 7  * 213.206.159.169 (213.206.159.169)  98.335 ms  59.056 ms

 8  * sl-bb20-lon-9-0.sprintlink.net (213.206.128.97)  105.536 ms  77.046 ms

 9  sl-bb21-cop-14-0.sprintlink.net (213.206.129.38)  94.290 ms  82.565 ms *

10  sl-gw10-cop-15-0.sprintlink.net (80.77.64.42)  115.358 ms  115.916 ms  165.035 ms

11  dk-gw2.nordu.net (80.77.65.26)  85.249 ms  87.647 ms  91.668 ms

12  s-gw.nordu.net (193.10.68.37)  94.833 ms * *

13  * fi-gw.nordu.net (193.10.68.42)  151.257 ms *

14  * funet1-rtr.nordu.net (193.10.252.50)  101.222 ms  106.722 ms

15  helsinki0-p000-csc0.funet.fi (193.166.255.154)  99.098 ms  152.795 ms  121.579 ms

16  tut0-p000-helsinki0.funet.fi (193.166.255.185)  138.058 ms  105.482 ms *

17  tut3-ge0000-tut0.funet.fi (193.166.187.66)  114.491 ms  161.601 ms  101.511 ms

18  surf-gw-ge-1-0-0.cc.tut.fi (130.230.1.253)  107.319 ms  108.247 ms  153.573 ms

19  broker-gw.cc.tut.fi (130.230.1.50)  112.438 ms *  111.382 ms

20  trumpetti.atm.tut.fi (130.230.54.100)  130.643 ms  103.058 ms  121.422 ms

Tá melhor mas mesmo assim.. ao continuar pra cima na lista de mirros diminuem os nós..

traceroute to gentoo.linux.no (193.201.220.90), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets

 1  10.20.31.254 (10.20.31.254)  29.613 ms  8.733 ms  19.909 ms

 2  atm-0-1-0-18.cr01pc03.netcabo.net (212.113.160.121)  31.313 ms  43.298 ms  16.718 ms

 3  ge-4-2.cr01pc01.netcabo.net (212.113.161.86)  22.818 ms  18.491 ms  29.799 ms

 4  ge-1-1.br01pc04.netcabo.net (212.113.161.222)  47.254 ms  17.440 ms  26.310 ms

 5  lisbon1-br1-pos60.cprm.net (195.8.10.193)  16.841 ms * *

 6  london1-cr1-p20.cprm.net (195.8.0.94)  46.475 ms  45.970 ms  71.884 ms

 7  213.206.159.169 (213.206.159.169)  58.920 ms  130.767 ms  49.155 ms

 8  sl-bb21-lon-9-0.sprintlink.net (213.206.128.98)  42.956 ms  46.951 ms  46.380 ms

 9  213.206.131.26 (213.206.131.26)  105.702 ms  57.957 ms  121.834 ms

10  so5-0-0-2488m.cr2.lon3.gblx.net (64.214.65.97)  48.541 ms  76.110 ms  43.009 ms

11  pos9-0-2488m.cr2.cph1.gblx.net (64.215.37.21)  74.532 ms  93.926 ms  92.367 ms

12  so1-0-0-622m.ar2.cph1.gblx.net (62.12.32.78)  110.816 ms  90.140 ms  62.704 ms

13  utfors.ge-1-2-0.200.ar2.cph1.gblx.net (208.51.198.174)  111.473 ms  97.063 ms  114.547 ms

14  ge-0-1-0.no-oslms001-pe-1.utfors.net (212.105.101.102)  175.543 ms  190.571 ms  179.634 ms

15  gigabit1-1.utfors-gw.netcom-gsm.net (217.199.46.210)  162.592 ms  165.654 ms  165.745 ms

16  * 193.201.220.90 (193.201.220.90)  185.828 ms  176.582 ms

Tá melhor.. mas continuando..

O sunsite.dk perde-se em hops não percebo porque.. eles não são o 'dot' no 'dot com'? :P

traceroute to www.mirror.ac.uk (194.83.57.11), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets

 1  10.20.31.254 (10.20.31.254)  87.616 ms  51.638 ms  16.717 ms

 2  atm-0-1-0-18.cr01pc03.netcabo.net (212.113.160.121)  24.502 ms  20.127 ms  20.898 ms

 3  ge-4-2.cr01pc01.netcabo.net (212.113.161.86)  73.753 ms  18.176 ms  32.157 ms

 4  ge-1-1.br01pc05.netcabo.net (212.113.161.210)  33.096 ms  68.990 ms  99.117 ms

 5  lisbon2-br1-pos30.cprm.net (195.8.10.197)  23.306 ms  69.151 ms  70.473 ms

 6  london1-cr1-p10.cprm.net (195.8.0.162)  83.794 ms  63.688 ms  65.202 ms

 7  213.206.159.169 (213.206.159.169)  54.421 ms *  50.331 ms

 8  213.206.159.102 (213.206.159.102)  115.272 ms  121.301 ms *

 9  lond-scr2.ja.net (146.97.37.73)  51.509 ms  51.650 ms  93.054 ms

10  po5-0.read-scr.ja.net (146.97.33.5)  64.063 ms  70.495 ms  87.258 ms

11  * po3-0.warr-scr.ja.net (146.97.33.54)  70.314 ms  142.263 ms

12  po0-0-0.lancaster-bar.ja.net (146.97.35.98)  58.062 ms  106.842 ms  119.314 ms

13  146.97.40.10 (146.97.40.10)  63.356 ms  93.104 ms  59.454 ms

14  keck.mirror.ac.uk (194.83.57.11)  63.833 ms  106.926 ms *

Muito bom mas como o ibiblio tah a redireccionar o trafego deles para este o mais certo eh tar lento..

A minha escolha residiu no trumpetti.atm.tut.fi mas o www.mirror.ac.uk também não deve ser mau.

Cheers

----------

## darktux

1º - Nem tudo o que e nacional (fisicamente) o e para a Netcabo (ex.: rede da Netvisao).

2º - Nao vai ser por causa de uns HOPS que a largura de banda vai aumentar ou diminuir..

----------

## humpback

Tudo o que a RIPE classifica como PT é trafego nacional para NETCABO (para outros operadores as regras podem ser outras).

Quanto aos dois mirrors fiaveis portugueses (darkstart e gentoo.felisberto.net) eu não me queixo do darkstar em termos de velocidade (o ping/traceroute não mede largura de banda, mede latencia).

Quanto a mirrors internacionais nao sei pois tento não usar  :Smile: 

Gustavo

----------

## gotcha

Obviamente o traceroute não dá qualquer indicação sobre largura de banda, quando digo "hummm, nao eh mau e tem uma boa largura por acaso mas read on.. ", é porque testei a largura de banda separadamente. Leia-se "não é mau" _E_ "tem uma boa largura".

De qualquer maneira, acho que para quem não têm que se preocupar com limites de tráfego internacional (ou fizer updates pela rede da Univ, etc..), esta análise pode poupar algum tempo a procurar um mirror como deve ser.

Cheers

----------

## lmpinto

 *gotcha wrote:*   

> Bem, aqui fica uma analise dos mirrors disponiveis para o gentoo..
> 
> Visto o desaparecimento dos mirrors da uevora e da uc, a solucao parece mesmo residir em servers internacionais ou em hubs do direct connect's ou o raio :>
> 
> Cheers

 

Bom, o mirror da UC não desapareceu (ainda). A máquina tem alguns problemas de filesystem, para além do rsync do ftp.snt.utwente.nl estar leeeeeeeento, e o mirror foi feito a título experimental - não esperava que o Humpback desse com a língua nos dentes  :Smile:  Seja como for, eu uso-o, e para algumas coisas já me evitou estar a sacar de outros sítios. Por isso, para quem achar conveniente, pode usá-lo. Caso detectem algum ficheiro corrompido avisem-me, mas não se admirem se faltarem lá pacotes  :Sad: 

----------

## rmps

Devido à firewall, o darkstar não responde a traceroute's (nem ping's) e isso explica os asteriscos todos no fim. E dizer que o darkstar é inútil e que é melhor transferir do estrangeiro... Bem, se calhar é melhor apagar os 22GB que o mirror, completo e actualizado diáriamente, do gentoo ocupa - espaço em disco é o que mais falta (no total são apenas 120G, havia muito mais para transferir...). Talvez uns dados expliquem a velocidade: só este mês (que ainda não acabou), e apenas por HTTP, recebemos cerca de 20000 hits diários de 5800 endereços únicos e foram transferidos mais de 450GB...

Em relação aos consumos nacionais/internacionais da NetCabo, podem  encontrar aqui - http://joel.ist.utl.pt/~rmps/pt-networks.txt - todas as redes registadas em .pt no RIPE.

Cumprimentos,

Rui Saraiva

----------

## humpback

 *rmps wrote:*   

>  ......... Bem, se calhar é melhor apagar os 22GB que o mirror, completo e actualizado diáriamente, do gentoo ocupa........

 

Bem, não sei se és administrador do darkstar. Caso sejas acho que falo pela grande maioria dos utlizadores de gentoo com limites de trafego quando te agradeço pelo serviço prestado.

Admito que o darkstar tem tido alguns problemas, mas é nacional.... e "o que é nacional é bom"  :Smile: 

A analise que foi feita está super desactualizada e muito mal feita  :Smile:  (desculpa gotcha, mas eu não sou de paninhos quentes).

ICMP nunca foi maneira de medir larguras de banda, alem de que em muitos locais hoje em dia o icmp está bloqueado ou com prioridade super baixa .... Alem de que mirrors em universidades já se sabe que são lentos durante o dia e rápidos a noite.

----------

## sena

Só uma perguntinha...

A latência é assim tão importante neste caso? Que me interessa se um ping para um dado host demorar 5 segundos, se a largura de banda for boa?

BTW, a darkstar.ist.utl.pt parece estar em baixo, mas até agora não me tem dado problemas e, mesmo na Netcabo, é um mirror bastante aceitável...  :Smile: 

Cumps,

Joao Ribeiro

PS: rmps, olá de Carnaxide...  :Smile: 

----------

## fp2099

Sabem de algum programa que dê para contabilizar o tráfego nacional e internacional... é claro que não precisa de ser esse o verdadeiro intuito da aplicação uma aplicação que calcule/some os valores atraves de um dado numero de ips serve perfeitamente  :Smile: . Provavelmente haverá soluções baseadas em libpcap mas curiosamente não axo nenhuma que se adapte ao que pretendo.

E por favor não falem no netcount para linux...

----------

## PT_LAmb

Só me lembro do Cable Counter. Espero que faça  o que esperas, isto porque nunca o utilizei.

Boa sorte,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## fp2099

é made in pt  :Smile:  lol

----------

